# Food Intolerance



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

For the past 3 years I have been dealing with IBS. I must say that my doctor was quick to diagnose the situation and suggested I "watch what I eat". I would have " rumbling thunderstorms" from gas in my upper intestine and had to warn everyone when I was about to "Let Lose" to relieve the pressure. It was 24/7. I also have succumbed to diverticulosis. It can be more painful than IBS and would require medication to relieve pain and inflammation. In addition I have hemrroids. They were brought on by heavy lifting back in 1996. Recently for a 5 week period I took a serious look at what I ate and the outcome of my IBS. When IBS flares up I have diahrea. I can have as many as three major bowel movements a day. Each time more diluted than the previous. Sudden unexpected urges to move..anywhere anytime. During the 5 weeks I measured the foods I ate and the timing and type of BM (Bowel Movement) I had. It seemed that it didn't matter what I ate I would continue to have the problems.My doctor didn't have a remedy so I decided to see a Naturopath. We tried some various things such as Probiotics, Cinnamon, Gotu Kola and Varicare for the hemmroids. That didn't seem to work. I decided to reduce my caffeine intake to one cup of coffee a day. That helped to subside the flatulence, however, all other symptoms continued. I asked him about allergies to foods such a Gluten and Lactose. He agreed that could have an effect. He told me that I could be tested for food intolerance. News I never received from my doctor. The cost was $350 which seemed trivial if it was going to help eliviate my condition. 3 weeks ago I got the information back from the lab. It confirmed my suspicions regarding Lactose and informed me that I was intolerant to Cow's Milk. However, other dairy products like cheese and butter I could tolerate in mild doses. I also discovered I was intolerant to Whole Egg, Crab, Oysters and dangerously intolerant to Scallops. Glad I never liked them to begin with. I do remember eating scallops some 40 years ago and was very ill. I guess my body was telling me something then that I never forgot.I also discovered I am intolerant to a bacteria called Candida Albicans. If you have a white tongue it is likely that you have the same condition. It is one of the bad bacterias that builds up in our body. The Naturopath informed me that this bacteria looks like mushrooms under a microscope. Imagine that attached to you tongue, colon and intestine.So for the last 3 weeks I have been following a diet regimen eliminating caffienated coffee and tea, virtually no milk and no eggs. Unfortunately many grocery store items have eggs and milk in them, I just don't eat them directly anymore. Shame since I love fried eggs with crisp bacon. I am taking a tablet a day of Multi-Strain 11, that contains 11 Good Probiotics plus a tablet a day of Berbercap for the Candida Albicans. I must admit that my system have improved already. I am not afraid to go out since I am now having regular BM's once a day. Any bowel pain is related to a regular BM. Although I am still frigthened at the prospect of an IBS flare up or worst still Diverticulitis. The best news is that my hemrroids have settled down. Seems the acid in the diahrea was actually undigested bile which was a major irritant.So to sum up I am optimistic that my system will continue to improve. I am so looking forward to 22 days in Europe this September. Hope this information helps someone else.By: PaulC


----------



## tebe (Jul 4, 2010)

Candida albicans - thrush (very common) - is a fungus, not bacteria. Not the same thing.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

Hi Paul -Glad to hear you're feeling better, and glad to read about someone else who's seeing a naturopath. My naturopath just told me this week that oil of oregano works wonders for Candida and is great for systemic yeast issues. Just an FYI there's something else you can take as well. Good luck with everything!


----------

